

Sephardic Jews get dual nationality from Spain - wslh
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/sephardic-jews-get-dual-nationality-spain/

======
pedalpete
I wonder how many people are able to trace back their ancestry more than a few
hundred years?

~~~
wslh
Yes, it is a little bit tricky.

One way is to show that you or your grandmother can speak in Ladino, it is
difficult to fake that but tracing ancestry more than a few generations can be
an impossible task for the major part of the people.

